

Show HN: Ask the NSA - hiddentao
http://askthensa.com/
&quot;The NSA Transparency Initiative was undertaken in response to the recent unauthorized disclosure of classified information. This website will answer your questions about the NSA&#x27;s programs.&quot;
======
karstenw
I lost the number of the girl I phoned three weeks ago. Can you help me out?

------
nandhp
Brilliant: I put in a question and it returned "405 Not Allowed".

~~~
S4M
Same. I don't know if it's a real NSA website that contains a bug (maybe
because I am not based in the US?) or just some HNer who set up the whole
thing as a joke.

~~~
guptaneil
The fact that this could be mistaken for a real NSA website really speaks to
the sad state of affairs the NSA has put itself in.

~~~
gulbrandr
Look at the bottom of this file
[http://askthensa.com/js/bootstrap.js](http://askthensa.com/js/bootstrap.js)
you'll know what to type.

------
nathell
Am I mistaken, or have these guys actually managed to infringe on the WTFPL?

[https://github.com/hiddentao/askthensa](https://github.com/hiddentao/askthensa)
[http://www.wtfpl.net/faq/](http://www.wtfpl.net/faq/)

~~~
siddboots
How have they infringed?

~~~
stordoff
I think this line "Copyright (C) 2004 Ramesh Nair ram@hiddentao.com and Nick
Budden hello@nickbudden.com" should read "Copyright (C) 2004 Sam Hocevar". It
is the copyright statement for the license text, not the program, so cannot be
changed without changing the name of the license.

------
gulbrandr
Look at the bottom of this file:
[http://askthensa.com/js/bootstrap.js](http://askthensa.com/js/bootstrap.js)

------
brokenparser
I asked if I'm on a shitlist and it said I'm an Al Queda associative force.
I'll take that as a yes.

------
sp332
Is tracking an IP address scary? :p

~~~
lucb1e
To many, yes. I did that once, using SMF forum's "who is online" page and a
bit of PHP code to display a signature image "Hello $username, your IP $ip has
been saved to the database!". That _really_ pissed them off, though I could
have just tracked/saved it without telling them.

------
brass9
>nginx/1.1.19

meh, even the al-qaeda website runs a more up-to-date web server...

------
rabidonrails
When that FBI WML came on, I burst out laughing; the execution here is
awesome.

------
roansh
As if they are going to tell us the REALITY.. :D

------
ivzar
The eagle is wearing headphones...I love it

------
pvnick
Very funny! Also, I like the design.

------
anthonymonori
You got me for a moment there!

------
Cbasedlifeform
brilliant but all too realistic alas

